# West Midlands Reptile Expo, August 9th!!!



## Zak

Finally I can announce that the first West Midland Reptile Expo (name pending) has been set for August 9th, 2009 at the Kidderminster Glades arena in Kidderminster, Worcestershire. 

Wyre Forest Glades
Bromsgrove Street,
Kidderminster,
Worcestershire,
DY10 1PP

Google Maps

There is space for 130 tables all with electrical points, if required. The space we have is a large hall with a massive capacity, so we want this to be as busy as possible. Parking is situated directly outside the arena and disabled access is also available.

If you’re interested in booking a table or have any questions please contact either me (Zak) or chalotte1983 on here or email [email protected] 

Further details to follow. Website coming soon.


----------



## knmexotics

congratulations on gettng things sorted out. will definitely be there. hope all goes well and its a sell out
regards
karen


----------



## pollywog

So do you have all the permissions from the council and whoever now? Any idea on the costs of tables?


----------



## Zak

Have sent you an email i think Pollywog. Yes the council know and have approved, trading standards know and have approved, facility we are using know, approved and are genuinely excited about such a different event occuring. Health and safety is nearly finished just need to finish my end of the risk assessment. Its all above board, we're using a council building as the venue haha.

Tables are £18 each, would be less but the venue doesnt own their own so has to hire them in, hence slightly odd price. All will have electricity.


----------



## pollywog

> Have sent you an email i think Pollywog


Not received one but think mine are playing up I'll drop you an e-mail later.


----------



## Spikebrit

Andrew (pollywog) out of curiosity will you be having a table there?? As there are some frogs im after and if you are i would love to preorder some off you nearer the time


----------



## pollywog

hopefully, drop me a message nearer the time


----------



## byglady

*Big Yellow Gecko*

Have received the email. Thank you. We will be booking at least 2 tables


----------



## tortz

I'll be there!

If i can get linzi to come along (shouldnt be a problem)

It will be nice to meet some of you, amd be able to put a face to the username!

This will be my first show, is it best to be there early as soon as it opens ?


----------



## Zak

tortz said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> 
> This will be my first show, is it best to be there early as soon as it opens ?


The best/rarest stock usually goes quickest so turning up near beginning ie around 11 is good idea.


----------



## lil05

tortz said:


> I'll be there!
> 
> If i can get linzi to come along (shouldnt be a problem)
> 
> It will be nice to meet some of you, amd be able to put a face to the username!
> 
> This will be my first show, is it best to be there early as soon as it opens ?


 as zak said the rarest things get sold 1st but at the end there is always good bargains on stock people dont want to take home .. 
and zak i cant beleive you got this all set up congratulations and finally somewhere else that is close


----------



## charlottej1983

:up::up::up:


----------



## Roewammi

myself and Retri will be there, if the season goes well for us will hopefully have a table!


----------



## Zak

Roewammi said:


> myself and Retri will be there, if the season goes well for us will hopefully have a table!


Awesome, did i email you a booking form Rosie? If not i will.

Slowly but surely more breeders at signing up, once site is up we'll put breeders list on there so can plan purchases etc.


----------



## Kellybee

I'll be booking a table....

Zak can you send me the forms chick? I emailed you earlier.

Also, can you tell us what the table sizes will be?


----------



## Zak

Have just emailed you back with forms.

Tables are 6ft x 2ft.

 loving the response guys.


----------



## JamesJ

We can already theres going to be a good variety of reps at the show!! :no1:

 :up:


----------



## mantidboywonder

i'll be there:2thumb:


----------



## bexley18

me and my oh will be there depending on work comitments lol


----------



## Kenorsanc

I should be coming looking forward to it.


----------



## Triangulum

Hi Zak,

Anything about transport? And I believe I will take a table. I'll get back to you though.

Scott


----------



## Squirrel

I'll be there. :2thumb:


----------



## bexley18

Ok spoke to my OH and his responce was "stuff work im going"

Long as there is leo selling going on he will be there with his walet and my perse as well.


----------



## Zak

bexley18 said:


> Ok spoke to my OH and his responce was "stuff work im going"
> 
> Long as there is leo selling going on he will be there with his walet and my perse as well.


Well got a number of leo breeders attending so will definitely see you there!


----------



## Bexie

Zak said:


> Well got a number of leo breeders attending so will definitely see you there!


^_^

did you find out if you have recieved our booking sheet yet?


----------



## Falkora

can't wait 
so glad you organised this. thanks!!! :notworthy:


----------



## Zak

Website has had update with breeders attending!

West Midland Reptile Society


----------



## -matty-b-

any news on joinin the society yet????


----------



## JamesJ

Sorry weve been having problems with the form to email, it works fine on our other websites, just not this one, I dont know why. Anywho for now its going to be a copy and paste jobby until I can get it sorted but at least you can start joining 

http://www.westmidlandreptilesociety.org/join.html

:2thumb:


----------



## charlottej1983

just thought i would make a point of saying that where dragons dwell are attending the show and have booked and paid for tables! which i personally think is brill! Where Dragons Dwell


----------



## Roewammi

ive signed up, zak whats the numbers with tables? please dont forget to contact me when they'res only a few left as im in between countries and still dont know dates yet, cheers!


----------



## Bexie

will be nice to see that table with all the beardie morphs on!


----------



## potter556

Congrats on setting the show up, one question though:
can anyone Join the West Midlands Reptile Society?


----------



## RavinReptiles

potter556 said:


> Congrats on setting the show up, one question though:
> can anyone Join the West Midlands Reptile Society?


they sure can :2thumb:


----------



## medusa0373

Do you have to be a member to attend the show or is it open to anyone?


----------



## Zak

Open to everyone but joining society means newsletters, updates and invites to other events held by the society.


----------



## punky_jen

booked it off work yay


----------



## Zak

punky_jen said:


> booked it off work yay


Good lass. Should definitetly have RFUK meet up point there or something.


----------



## punky_jen

yes and off to pub after


----------



## Zak

punky_jen said:


> yes and off to pub after


When ive finished packing up venue etc. Good idea though


----------



## punky_jen

well see you in the pub then mate


----------



## JamesJ

Plenty of people joining, www.westmidlandreptilesociey.org/join.html :2thumb: Anyone wanna join them, cards will be issued over the next day or two to everyone currently joined.


----------



## lil05

punky_jen said:


> yes and off to pub after


 grr ill still not be old enough 
month off 18 then


----------



## punky_jen

well August gona be nice weather, most ppl will be outside anyways, and there is always coke!


----------



## Bexie

punky_jen said:


> well August gona be nice weather, most ppl will be outside anyways, and there is always coke!


lol! its typical though, my bf was clubbing at 16, then when he turned 18 after losing his driving licence he was getting ID'd everywhere. its mad! lol

will be looking forward to this show, make sure everuyone comes and says hi to us at our table! lol will be selling Nelbeck Merchandise, leo's and royals, with the possibilities of corns also! (not trying to advertise, honest)


----------



## Bexie

when are the membership cards being sorted out?


----------



## Zak

Website has been updated with new breeders including Where Dragons Dwell!!!

West Midland Reptile Society


----------



## JamesJ

BUMP!

Membership cards have been emailed out :no1:


----------



## Bexie

recieved ours today, will be printed onto card and laminated. thank you.


----------



## gregjones

I'll definitely be attending! I've never been to a reptile exhibition so I'm very excited!

I'll also be looking to buy a new snake while I'm there! Hopefully a Carpet Python if any exhibitors bring one. If not I'll have to see what else entices me


----------



## Roewammi

not recieved my membership card yet  havent got a printer either


----------



## Zak

Roewammi said:


> not recieved my membership card yet  havent got a printer either


Dont worry should get it soon. Sure friend/family or even nice person off here will print it for you. We simply ask you to print it to reduce our costs = free membership for you!

Come on guys show seasons approaching, want to see some more bookings!


----------



## Caz

Zak said:


> Have sent you an email i think Pollywog. *Yes the council know and have approved, trading standards know and have approved*, facility we are using know, approved and are genuinely excited about such a different event occuring. Health and safety is nearly finished just need to finish my end of the risk assessment. Its all above board, we're using a council building as the venue haha.
> 
> Tables are £18 each, would be less but the venue doesnt own their own so has to hire them in, hence slightly odd price. All will have electricity.


I don't think the council etc have any say over these breeders meetings now.


----------



## Zak

Caz said:


> I don't think the council etc have any say over these breeders meetings now.


Its a contentious issue with DEFRA not having any hard or fast regulations regarding breeders meetings. It does actually fall down to individuals councils decisions, some may not want to know others may want to be heavily involved.. We took the route of informing council and making sure they were happy with it.


----------



## Caz

Fair point to involve the council, however they no longer have any legal powers with reference to breeders meetings - like the old days when they needed to issue a one day pet shop license.


----------



## mantidboywonder

got my membership card so i will b attending


----------



## Zak

Caz said:


> Fair point to involve the council, however they no longer have any legal powers with reference to breeders meetings - like the old days when they needed to issue a one day pet shop license.


One day pet shop licenses no longer exist due to welfare worries, good legal article involving Staffordshire parrot fair explains it all quite well.


----------



## gregjones

Zak said:


> Dont worry should get it soon. Sure friend/family or even nice person off here will print it for you. We simply ask you to print it to reduce our costs = free membership for you!
> 
> Come on guys show seasons approaching, want to see some more bookings!


Why don't you invite some retailers to buy a couple of tables as well as breeders?

Also, do you _have_ to be a member to get in? Or does it get you reduced entry? Because I have a couple of friends who would like to come too who aren't members.


----------



## Caz

Zak said:


> One day pet shop licenses no longer exist due to welfare worries, good legal article involving Staffordshire parrot fair explains it all quite well.


Yep. Thats what I meant re Councils no longer have involvement.

Any tables left?


----------



## Zak

Caz said:


> Yep. Thats what I meant re Councils no longer have involvement.
> 
> Any tables left?


Yeh they're are tables left, interested? :whistling2: hehe or know anyone who'd want one?


----------



## gregjones

Someone should create an event for this one Facebook. Might give it some more publicity. Post the link here if you do!


----------



## Zak

Good idea matte will get onto that. Will need help with you guys inviting your reptile friends etc.


----------



## gregjones

I created the Reptile Owners UK group that you posted on the wall for. I'll invite all the people in that group when you create it.


----------



## Zak

Log in | Facebook

There ya go guys!


----------



## eeji

do you have a banner sorted yet Zak, if so I'll get it put onto my site with a link to the WMRS website


----------



## jamesthornton

I can help with banner if needed - got lots of photoshop experience.


----------



## Omerov1986

I cant wait to go to this! ive been waiting for a "local" reptile expo for so long, and it wil be great to meet some forum members and make some new friends and contacts


----------



## Zak

Definitely, going to be a great social occasion and also an awesome rep expo.

COme on guys keep the publicity machine going.


----------



## Anna89

Hi,

Can you recommend a hotel for the night before???? - may aswell make a big deal out of it!!!

Anna.


----------



## K.J.Geckos

is this a public event or do you need to be a member of anything to attend?im going doncaster in june but i want to go this also!


----------



## wolves121121

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> is this a public event or do you need to be a member of anything to attend?im going doncaster in june but i want to go this also!


 

everyones welcome you dont need to be a member


----------



## Zak

Few more breeders on board now. List will be filling up rapidly so if you know anyone interested in a table get them in touch.


----------



## Zak

42 days left to book tables guys!


----------



## SWMorelia

The cheque is in the mail....
I'd better book the day off work now... LOL


----------



## Zak

Excellent, thats what we like to hear. Damn you taking morelia, im going to be so tempted!


----------



## SWMorelia

Zak said:


> Excellent, thats what we like to hear. Damn you taking morelia, im going to be so tempted!


I'm sure we may be able to tempt you with something:2thumb:


----------



## K.J.Geckos

wolves121121 said:


> everyones welcome you dont need to be a member


great stuff.ill be there then.should have table next year if its on:2thumb:


----------



## Zak

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> great stuff.ill be there then.should have table next year if its on:2thumb:


Should definitely be on next year as long as this isnt a complete disaster (which from response it certainly shouldn't be)


----------



## shiftyraccoon

Sorry for the n00b question

So anyone fromr public can just walk in, have a look around a buy reptiles and insects (i'm hoping) ?

Do you have to pay to get in AND also will it be big, don't wanna travel too far if it's just like 3 pasting tables tables selling dying stock like a church car boot lol


----------



## Bexie

it should certainly be alot better than that!

from what i can see, theyre will be alot of quality animals being sold, and very reputable breeders attending!


----------



## meatgecko

nuttyaboutgeckos said:


> great stuff.ill be there then.should have table next year if its on:2thumb:


That means I will be there then?


----------



## Zak

shiftyraccoon said:


> Sorry for the n00b question
> 
> So anyone fromr public can just walk in, have a look around a buy reptiles and insects (i'm hoping) ?
> 
> Do you have to pay to get in AND also will it be big, don't wanna travel too far if it's just like 3 pasting tables tables selling dying stock like a church car boot lol


Yes anyone from public can come in as long as they pay entrance fee of £3.50.

So far we've got breeders attending from length and breadth of UK. A wide range of amphibians, snakes, lizards, spiders, insects etc as well as traders selling dry goods. Should be an awesome day and Birmingham certainly isnt that far to come.

Quick update - MAMMAL breeder on board http://www.broadwaterspetland.com/petsforsale.html


----------



## jungleboy

Zak said:


> Yes anyone from public can come in as long as they pay entrance fee of £3.50.
> 
> So far we've got breeders attending from length and breadth of UK. A wide range of amphibians, snakes, lizards, spiders, insects etc as well as traders selling dry goods. Should be an awesome day and Birmingham certainly isnt that far to come.
> 
> Quick update - MAMMAL breeder on board Page Title


 
Hopefully the OH has joined and booked a table, so I should be there selling ceramics and kits etc.:no1:


----------



## Zak

Yeh emailed booking forms to her today. Also means you can buy new reps haha


----------



## gecko_steve

Hopefully going as well, sadly not as a breeder though, my plans have fell through. May get to start later in the season or next tho so theres always next year.


----------



## lil05

punky_jen said:


> well August gona be nice weather, most ppl will be outside anyways, and there is always coke!


 ive done coke all my life.. ill just make myself look liek a granny and then they cant refuse


----------



## dgreenway2005

*9th august*

Hi zak, i am 15 and i am interested in comign to the west midlands rpetile expo on the 9th of august as it would be my first reptile expo i do not know what time it starts and finishes and if it costs to get in, could you tell me the times and how long it goes on for and if a 15 year old boy would be welcome there.

kind regards daniel


----------



## Zak

Hey Daniel, all the info you need is here - http://www.westmidlandreptilesociety.org/expo.html.
In regards to being 15 and coming of course your welcome but unfortunately you'll have to bring someone over 18 with you, whether it be older brother/sister, parent, family friend etc. 

Hope this answers everything and see you there.


----------



## Zak

9 more breeders signed up. Will have exotic mammals, boigas and more rare monitors now. Cant wait!


----------



## jamesthornton

Zak said:


> Hey Daniel, all the info you need is here - http://www.westmidlandreptilesociety.org/expo.html.
> In regards to being 15 and coming of course your welcome but unfortunately you'll have to bring someone over 18 with you, whether it be older brother/sister, parent, family friend etc.
> 
> Hope this answers everything and see you there.


Is it 16+ without an adult or anyone under 18 require 18+?


----------



## jamesthornton

Zak said:


> 9 more breeders signed up. Will have exotic mammals, boigas and *more rare monitors now*. Cant wait!


Expand


----------



## Zak

Cant give it all away!


----------



## jamesthornton

Zak said:


> Cant give it all away!


Grumble grumble..

I'm 17 do I need an adult with me?


----------



## Zak

No anyone over 16 wont need an adult. Anyone under 16 will need an adult (18+) with them.


----------



## KJ Exotics

Do you mean there will be selling exotic mammals there ?? Thought you cant do that at a reptile show ?


----------



## Zak

KJ Exotics said:


> Do you mean there will be selling exotic mammals there ?? Thought you cant do that at a reptile show ?


We are currently in discussions with the arena in regards to allowing exotic mammals there. There are no hard and fast rules with reptile shows, it is an agreement between the venue, organisers and local council


----------



## Jomel

Will definately be there with the Wifey, wanting to make a weekend of it so, as below, any recommended hotels to stay at, and anyone meeting for a beer the night before?
:cheers:
Paul & Lisa





Anna89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you recommend a hotel for the night before???? - may aswell make a big deal out of it!!!
> 
> Anna.


----------



## Zak

Heres a list of local hotels for all you guys, will make this info available on website aswell.

Prices are based on one night for 9th August. Prices were correct on 25/4/2009

In Kidderminster
Gainsborough House Hotel - Hotel, Bar, Restaurant & Conference Centre - - £95 for double room 
Hotel in Worcestershire, Hotel in Kidderminster - Stone Manor Hotel - 
The Granary Hotel and Restaurant - Kidderminster, Worcester - £93 for a double room

Stourport – around 10 minutes drive away
Stourport Hotel Oakleigh Guest House Bed and Breakfast Stourport-on-Severn Worcestershire. Accommodation with WiFi internet access available in all rooms. - £65 for a double room
OLIVE GUEST HOUSE - £50 for a double room
Victoria Villa Bed & Breakfast. Stourport on Severn. Worcestershire - £57 for a double room

Bewdley – around 15 minutes drive away – very nice little town
The Black Boy Hotel 
Bed and Breakfast Bewdley Riverside Accommodation, Worcestershire, UK - The Mug House Inn & Angry Chef Restaurant Lunch time Bar Food - £75 for a double room
The Woodcolliers Arms | Home - £50 for a double room – allow dogs
J D Wetherspoon Lodges – lodges and hotels run by J D Wetherspoon – Lodge Details – George Hotel, Bewdley - £55 for a double room
Welcome to Kateshill house. Call +44 (0)1299 401563 - - £85 for a double room
Severn Valley Guest House - - bed and breakfast accomodation - from £55 for a double room
Welcome to Bewdley Hill House - £60 for a double room

Other
Welcome to The Royal Forester - Restaurant and Country Inn - £79 for double room.


----------



## Jomel

Cheers Zak :2thumb:

Paul



Zak said:


> Heres a list of local hotels for all you guys, will make this info available on website aswell.
> 
> Prices are based on one night for 9th August. Prices were correct on 25/4/2009
> 
> In Kidderminster
> Gainsborough House Hotel - Hotel, Bar, Restaurant & Conference Centre - - £95 for double room
> Hotel in Worcestershire, Hotel in Kidderminster - Stone Manor Hotel -
> The Granary Hotel and Restaurant - Kidderminster, Worcester - £93 for a double room
> 
> Stourport – around 10 minutes drive away
> Stourport Hotel Oakleigh Guest House Bed and Breakfast Stourport-on-Severn Worcestershire. Accommodation with WiFi internet access available in all rooms. - £65 for a double room
> OLIVE GUEST HOUSE - £50 for a double room
> Victoria Villa Bed & Breakfast. Stourport on Severn. Worcestershire - £57 for a double room
> 
> Bewdley – around 15 minutes drive away – very nice little town
> The Black Boy Hotel
> Bed and Breakfast Bewdley Riverside Accommodation, Worcestershire, UK - The Mug House Inn & Angry Chef Restaurant Lunch time Bar Food - £75 for a double room
> The Woodcolliers Arms | Home - £50 for a double room – allow dogs
> J D Wetherspoon Lodges – lodges and hotels run by J D Wetherspoon – Lodge Details – George Hotel, Bewdley - £55 for a double room
> Welcome to Kateshill house. Call +44 (0)1299 401563 - - £85 for a double room
> Severn Valley Guest House - - bed and breakfast accomodation - from £55 for a double room
> Welcome to Bewdley Hill House - £60 for a double room
> 
> Other
> Welcome to The Royal Forester - Restaurant and Country Inn - £79 for double room.


----------



## phoenixwoof

have any crestie breeders booked a table?


----------



## grannykins

The link to join isnt working for me - could someone post me details please on how to join and who to contact. Hope I can get the day off work to come- even though I probably wont have any money to spend. The more decent rep shows the better!


----------



## charlottej1983

*here u go!*

:2thumb:
Welcome to the West Midland Reptile Society website


----------



## grannykins

Thank you : victory:


----------



## Zak

phoenixwoof said:


> have any crestie breeders booked a table?


There will be some cresties at the show but not loads. Cresties popularity means most breeders have taken bookings on hatchlings or even just eggs, leaving little stock to sell at shows.


----------



## Zak

More forms sent out today, if it continues at this rate we'll be sold out on our first show.


----------



## gizmossister

oooo yay bout time we got one in the midlands, deffinately be there.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Hey! This may be a daft question but I've never been to a rep show before so I have to ask.
Do the sellers provide boxes ect for the animals sold or will I need to bring a couple of kritter keepers of my own?
Also - I'm guessing it's a pretty safe bet that at least one stall will be selling White's Tree Frogs right?


----------



## Ringo

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Hey! This may be a daft question but I've never been to a rep show before so I have to ask.
> Do the sellers provide boxes ect for the animals sold or will I need to bring a couple of kritter keepers of my own?
> Also - I'm guessing it's a pretty safe bet that at least one stall will be selling White's Tree Frogs right?


In the rules for this one I think animals are if possible to be in individual boxes, though I'd take a nice box with suitable bedding for anything you do buy just in case, for example if anyone picks up something that likes hiding or is sensetive to light. Should be boxes, but depends on the breeder I figure.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Thanks a lot


----------



## jamesthornton

Zak said:


> More forms sent out today, if it continues at this rate we'll be sold out on our first show.


Good to know matey.

Keep us updated


----------



## LauraandLee

someone please tell me what being a member of West Midlands Reptile Society means? What is membership card for? Do I have to pay?
Think I will be coming to kiddermister never been to reptile show before......... 
 Cant Wait: victory:


----------



## Ringo

LauraandLee said:


> someone please tell me what being a member of West Midlands Reptile Society means? What is membership card for? Do I have to pay?
> Think I will be coming to *kidderminster*​ never been to reptile show before.........
> Cant Wait: victory:


I'm guessing it allows you to keep up to date with what the society is getting up to, such as meetings, shows and talks. There's a mentioning on the website of member meetings and talks, and the membership card gets you some discount on entry costs. Not sure if it's free or not, I'll leave that question to one of the society members!


----------



## WillCordon

already has it on my calender!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

I'm realy looking forward to this show as I lived in kidderminser for seven years just down off hoo road! Haven't been back since I left eight yrs ago. Hoping to sell and buy more interesting things and also maybe bump into people I haven't seen in years! Maybe have a drink in ye old seven starts once again! Wish this had been going on back then I might not have moved!


----------



## grannykins

Still dont have my card :sad:


----------



## Zak

Hi guys,
sorry for lack of updates. Ive been moving house and also graduate this week so its chaos, other members of society has also has busy busy times and we're trying to catch up with everything.

If your a member, you'll get discount at meetings and future events, emails and newsletters and numerous other benefits. It currently costs nothing to sign up to be a member.

We're going through membership cards as fast as we can, dont worry you'll get them soon and sorry for keeping you waiting.

More forms sent out today, its turning into a real monster haha. Posters also done and soon to be sent out to anyone and everyone. Anyone want one for house window or car?


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Hi zac,
Haven't joined yet but happy to take a few posters off you for car and local shop also work.


----------



## Kenorsanc

I'll take some posters to local pet shops if you want?


----------



## Zak

Awesome, pm me an email address or physical address and ill start distributing posters out. Wont be till next week as i graduate tomorrow so its a bit chaotic.


----------



## charlottej1983

Zak said:


> Awesome, pm me an email address or physical address and ill start distributing posters out. Wont be till next week as i graduate tomorrow so its a bit chaotic.


to make things easier for u zak if u guys pm me ur email ad i'll send the posters out. we are working our socks off now guys to catch up n get you all sorted!


----------



## Zak

Yes that awesome Charlie, also guys 6 days left to recieve booking forms.


----------



## cornman247

i turn 16 15 days after the expo would they make an exception or not?


----------



## JamesJ

cornman247 said:


> i turn 16 15 days after the expo would they make an exception or not?


I'm afraid not, its your age on the day which counts, its the law so you can't get around it. Sorry.


----------



## Zak

James_and_Hana said:


> I'm afraid not, its your age on the day which counts, its the law so you can't get around it. Sorry.


Yeh sorry about that, however if you bring along an adult, older friend etc they can buy stock with your money.


----------



## Jomel

WOO - HOO !!!!! :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:

Just booked our room for the Saturday night.

Hope all's going well with the show preparations.

Paul & Lisa


----------



## RepGuru

Well done setting up the new event. Can you give some idea of the stock that is going to be available at the moment? I went to Doncaster today and came away very disappointed as it was almost all corn and royals.


----------



## Ringo

RepGuru said:


> Well done setting up the new event. Can you give some idea of the stock that is going to be available at the moment? I went to Doncaster today and came away very disappointed as it was almost all corn and royals.


A list of breeders and what they're bringing can be found here:

Welcome to the West Midland Reptile Society!


----------



## Zak

RepGuru said:


> Well done setting up the new event. Can you give some idea of the stock that is going to be available at the moment? I went to Doncaster today and came away very disappointed as it was almost all corn and royals.


What sort of things you after? Let me know and i should be able to tell you if there will be anyone there with what you want.


----------



## LauraandLee

wow hoo 
so excited been looking at updated list 
cant wait:no1:


----------



## DJ Villa

I'm gettin quite excited now too... looking to pick up a Nice Honduran Milksnake. Hopefully somthin will take my fancy : victory:


----------



## Zak

Final week for bookings guys!


----------



## cd78

Excellent. 
Im in Gloucestershire - will be there to buy my 1st bearded dragon methinks!!


----------



## Zak

cd78 said:


> Excellent.
> Im in Gloucestershire - will be there to buy my 1st bearded dragon methinks!!


Nice one, there will be a good range there.


----------



## Anna89

Hi,

*stupid question warning*

Will there be anything not reptile related? Like facepainting? Or balloon modelling? Or something to entertain kids (apart from food)?

Anna.


----------



## WillCordon

lookinf forward to this now! any body going to be selling gophers?


----------



## Zak

Anna89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> *stupid question warning*
> 
> Will there be anything not reptile related? Like facepainting? Or balloon modelling? Or something to entertain kids (apart from food)?
> 
> Anna.


Now that we have all the booking forms we know how much free space we have within the hall to provide entertainment and other activities for children.

There will be an announcement and update on the website when this is finalised but it is definitely something we are looking at.


----------



## Millie

It would be really great if there was something for kids, i'll have my 2 year old in tow and there are only so many times u can show them the lizards and snakes before they get bored and start running riot! lol


----------



## toxic

Oh yes not been around for a bit dude to working like a dog on my house but ill be there buying frogs frogs and more frogs with any look.
Ok may just the 3 or 4 how knows


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Are there going to be plenty of Cresties for sale? Or am I going to have to get there early to be sure of getting one?


----------



## toxic

Haywonted to ask if its going to be bigger the Rodbaston as is was so hard to move around and with the kids it was a nightmare oh and so so so hot.

PS I see there going to be a number of people selling frogs this time :2thumb:


----------



## charlottej1983

toxic said:


> Haywonted to ask if its going to be bigger the Rodbaston as is was so hard to move around and with the kids it was a nightmare oh and so so so hot.
> 
> PS I see there going to be a number of people selling frogs this time :2thumb:



there are a fair few amphib people going, the hall is a good size and also has air con! yay....


----------



## toxic

SWEET SWEET SWEET :2thumb: 

PS the little Baby BD we had of you is now 5-6 X the size of when we got him . Good looking buy to I must say lmao : victory:


----------



## Zak

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> Are there going to be plenty of Cresties for sale? Or am I going to have to get there early to be sure of getting one?


With the popularity of cresties at the moment id get their early to ensure you get what you want. There are a few breeders attending though.


----------



## Zak

Think ive counted about 4 people coming with cresties.


----------



## seb1991

i will defently be there =D=D will hopfully get another BD


----------



## Zak

Zak said:


> Think ive counted about 4 people coming with cresties.


Add Scott Wilkinson from Captive Bred to that list.


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

^ Excellent :2thumb:

Now my only problem is the fact that I still have to wait over three weeks 
I seem to be selling almost everything I own to make money for this.


----------



## Zak

26 days and counting!


----------



## Horsfield

Does anybody know if any chameleon breeders will have any female Ambanja's there.


----------



## Horsfield

bump

I so need a female Ambanja


----------



## sazzle

me and the OH are coming along now  i'm limiting myself to spending though haha... well i say that now :whistling2:


----------



## amyloveys

will also book table for next year if all goes well , looks like you may have to start booking tables as soon as this ones over :2thumb:


----------



## Lostcorn

Not read the whole thread.

Is this an IHS meeting?

Is it open to the public or do you have to be a member of a society?

regards


John


----------



## JamesJ

Lostcorn said:


> Not read the whole thread.
> 
> Is this an IHS meeting?
> 
> Is it open to the public or do you have to be a member of a society?
> 
> regards
> 
> 
> John


Nothing to do with the IHS, its run by the West Midlands Reptile Society.

You dont have to be a member to get in, but membership is free anyway.


----------



## Zak

Getting closer


----------



## hightower

Is this show open to the public or are tickets required


----------



## Zak

Its open to the public, everyone will be paying on the door.


----------



## Jon2ooo8

im coming, 1st show aswell :2thumb: how much is entry?


----------



## Zak

£3.50 for adults, 12-15's is £2 and under 12's are free.

See you there.


----------



## Schip

Anyone from Burton/Swadlincote/South Derbys way going willing to take an old fart with them?


----------



## Donz

YAY!! I'm coming!!

I missed the Doncaster one as I started my new job that day and couldn't attend, but going to be staying with a friend in Dudley for the week. i'm so happy!! 

Will be looking for tree frogs, leos, hoggies or macklots! I can't decide so have researched them all and will decide on the day!!


----------



## WillCordon

im gettin excited now! my first show, ive had it panned since the 25th of jan when i found out!
ive started my saving!

WOOT:2thumb:


----------



## Zak

Donz said:


> YAY!! I'm coming!!
> 
> I missed the Doncaster one as I started my new job that day and couldn't attend, but going to be staying with a friend in Dudley for the week. i'm so happy!!
> 
> Will be looking for tree frogs, leos, hoggies or macklots! I can't decide so have researched them all and will decide on the day!!


Will be all 4 of those available, hoggies will probably go quickly mind.


----------



## tesse.t

Ill be there 

will be my second show, went to the south west one and had a great time


----------



## philbaines

any dart frog breaders going??


----------



## Zak

Yes, Dr Simon Townson which ive been told has some cracking specimens.


----------



## Ringo

While we're asking - Is anyone bringing any Viper geckos? :whistling2:


----------



## Zak

Ark reptiles might be, pm or email them


----------



## Ringo

Zak said:


> Ark reptiles might be, pm or email them


Will do, thanks! : )


----------



## AZUK

would love to buy some Cane toads.please if anyone has them for sale please PM me so I can reserve.
Ta


----------



## Zak

AZUK said:


> would love to buy some Cane toads.please if anyone has them for sale please PM me so I can reserve.
> Ta


Try contacting [email protected]


----------



## AZUK

cheers. we were in contact shortly but he seems to have disappeared...... I am only a few miles from him as well. Hope to hear from him soon but would be interested in any other canes available.
Ta


----------



## richie.b

nope havent disappeared im still here :2thumb: your not the Dave from Cardiff im holding a cane toad for are you


----------



## AZUK

Indeed I am ! when can I pick him up ?


----------



## richie.b

AZUK pmd you, nice one ZAK :notworthy:


----------



## Zak

richie.b said:


> AZUK pmd you, nice one ZAK :notworthy:


Haha no worries.


----------



## marthaMoo

If anyone going is taking any AFT's can you let me know please. I'm after a normal female, and a male of any colouring.


----------



## Zak

Ark reptiles are taking 2 tangerine male AFT's.


----------



## excession

There is a possiblity that we might make an appearance to try to showcase some of our MagNaturals products from the states


----------



## RORCOV

Can't wait - and looking to get an 09 female spider royal... and resisting buying wood turtles! lol


----------



## philbaker76

Looking forward to the Expo ~ I'll be there with some of my '09 Axolotls! :2thumb:

Karen is also standing with some dried goods.


----------



## Zak

Turtle Jo said:


> Can't wait - and looking to get an 09 female spider royal... and resisting buying wood turtles! lol


Sure theres both there haha


----------



## LoveForLizards

I'm hoping to be there if I can resist the temptation of the royals. :mf_dribble:

Also, we're going to have problems finding somebody to look after the owl chick so its also depending on that.


----------



## snakelovaalice

well excited its our first expo and we cant wait we were just going to come up our selves me and the old man but now the kids know they are coming and our little girl has said she is going to help mummy spend daddy's money we cant wait looking out for 09 bci male for my hubby and im controlling myself now as im not buying anymore for myself apart from one that is on hold but not from the expo


----------



## toxic

Maybe some one could make up some RFUK ID cards so we can say hello : victory:


----------



## Zak

Hope you've all seen our wee advert in Practical Reptile keeping.


----------



## RUSTYROOY-RKO

yay im going-i don't know what to buy....lol


----------



## tesse.t

any chance of seeing gargoyle geckos or ETB there?


----------



## CCMOORE

Only 1 week to go!!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## Zak

tesse.t said:


> any chance of seeing gargoyle geckos or ETB there?


I know Gazboa's has ATB's available and does breed ETB but not sure if he's got any ready, email him to find out.
As for gargoyle geckos, again few guys breed them but depends if they're all sold before the show happens.
Sorry i cant be more accurate.


----------



## turpin's corner

I'm certainly looking forward to the expo, it'll be the 1st one I've been to... No idea what to expect but will hopefully find lots of ideas and info from those in the know..

Nice to meet a few of the guys on here.. :grouphug:


----------



## genghis55

i can't wait this will be my first show, i just hope the will b some nice royal morphs there, i really want an albino.


----------



## LoveForLizards

toxic said:


> Maybe some one could make up some RFUK ID cards so we can say hello : victory:


Something like this?









Logo copyright of RFUK/T-bo?


----------



## Zak

genghis55 said:


> i can't wait this will be my first show, i just hope the will b some nice royal morphs there, i really want an albino.


Theres so many royals there it will be ridiculous. You'll easily find yourself an albino.


----------



## shiftyraccoon

I'll be going, my first time 
Hopefully find somethingn nice for my new viv


----------



## jungleboy

I'll have some Boas and the usual ceramics for sale.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne

I am looking for spider geckos and Chinese cave geckos but I doubt I will see any  probably a good thing cos I always spending too much money at shows LOL I am looking forward to it though!


----------



## tesse.t

Zak said:


> I know Gazboa's has ATB's available and does breed ETB but not sure if he's got any ready, email him to find out.
> As for gargoyle geckos, again few guys breed them but depends if they're all sold before the show happens.
> Sorry i cant be more accurate.


Cheers, i like the ATB but its mainly a nice pair of ETB's im after


----------



## Zak

Getting so close i can nearly touch it.


----------



## excession

We've been able to confirm that we will be able to attend so Lizard Planet will have a table on the day!

Its our first ever show so really looking forwards to brining a load of MagNaturals and getting them demo'd so everyone can see these new products 

See you at the weekend!!


----------



## oakelm

excession said:


> We've been able to confirm that we will be able to attend so Lizard Planet will have a table on the day!
> 
> Its our first ever show so really looking forwards to brining a load of MagNaturals and getting them demo'd so everyone can see these new products
> 
> See you at the weekend!!


Yay, I have been looking at them but its something I need to see in person, I shall come and have a look.

Not long now!!!

Didnt think I was originally going to be able to make it but definately can now. Im on the hunt for some crested gecko hatchlings instead of snakes for change. But will probably still come back with a royal or three :whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ

Getting real excited now :2thumb: Seems to be a fair amount of peoples first show, im sure you wont be dissapointed : victory:​


----------



## jungleboy

jungleboy said:


> I'll have some Boas and the usual ceramics for sale.


 Unfortunately I will no longer be attending the show.


----------



## wohic

looks like I will have a BCI, Hogg Island boa
breeding pair corns, a few hatchling corns, a baby royal,a few T's ,3 purple tiger stripe hatchling beardies, and a few crested geckos, oh and a high casque chameleon.


----------



## Zak

Nice mix there wohic haha


----------



## toxic

LoveForLizards said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Logo copyright of RFUK/T-bo?


Yer man thats spot on : victory:


----------



## chewy86

*is it worth my travels????*

How much is this show to get in? And is anybody there selling 09 albino royal? after a female when i ask if there is anybody i mean if your a breeder and attending are you taking any? if so can i buy direct prior and pick up from the show?


----------



## oakelm

It is £3.50 to get in. As for albino royals, I have sent you a PM with contact details for someone who has a stall that should have some.


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu

I have a table, I'll have High End Blood Pythons, Ball Pythons as well as some Bearded Dragons and Leopard Geckos!


----------



## Martin B

Hi everybody,
Whilst at the show we are looking to buy some Bearded Dragons, Corn Snakes, Stick Insects and possibly Land Hermit Crabs. Can anybody point us in the right direction?

Martin


----------



## wohic

Martin B said:


> Hi everybody,
> Whilst at the show we are looking to buy some Bearded Dragons, Corn Snakes, Stick Insects and possibly Land Hermit Crabs. Can anybody point us in the right direction?
> 
> Martin


i will have 3 beautiful tiger stripe baby beardies


----------



## toxic

So anyone going to but a RFUK bage on ?


----------



## philbaines

nope...but you will tell me from my tattoos...left arm is full sleve and right is some patten....


----------



## SWMorelia

Martin B said:


> Hi everybody,
> Whilst at the show we are looking to buy some Bearded Dragons, Corn Snakes, Stick Insects and possibly Land Hermit Crabs. Can anybody point us in the right direction?
> 
> Martin


I got a couple of corns...


----------



## turpin's corner

No doubt its already been asked but are there any stall holders / sellers exhibiting Rankins...?? I'm sure I read that it was the case earlier in the thread but there are way toooo many pages to find the post... If indeed there was one.. :?


----------



## Zak

James and Hana have rankins, contact them.


----------



## Dragonette

Hi, is anyone selling grey banded kings?


----------



## excession

Oh god, I am starting to think what I should be buying and wht I have room for...

I was only supposed to be selling!

I've made a list now, not looking good!!


----------



## dre88

*crested gecko*

hi i jus wonderd if anyone is going to be selling cresties at the show on sunday or if anyone knws of anyonne selling some thanks Andy


----------



## wohic

dre88 said:


> hi i jus wonderd if anyone is going to be selling cresties at the show on sunday or if anyone knws of anyonne selling some thanks Andy


I will have some with me, unsure what to bring probably a few babys, a sub adult male, and possibly a couple of adult females.


----------



## JamesJ

wohic said:


> I will have some with me, unsure what to bring probably a few babys, a sub adult male, and *possibly a couple of* *adult females*.


They will be gone before the doors open :whistling2:

:lol2:

There are quiet a few people bring cresties, global geckos, captive bred, John Berry, Paula White, Julia (Wohic) and possibly a few others :2thumb:


----------



## wohic

James_and_Hana said:


> They will be gone before the doors open :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> There are quiet a few people bring cresties, global geckos, captive bred, John Berry, Paula White, Julia (Wohic) and possibly a few others :2thumb:


being the daft mare i am i have deleted the forms, what time do we need to be there hon ?


----------



## JamesJ

You can set up from 8.30am :2thumb:


----------



## toxic

Im going to be out side at about 8.30pm lmao ok not the early but close


----------



## RuvzyReptile

*Show*

I cant wait till tomorrows show i will be going :2thumb: and hopefully getting a rare leopard gecko :2thumb: and my friend wants a frog


----------



## Hana

i really cant wait. im so excited, im not supposed to be buying any more animals, but you just know that temptaion will get the better of me.lol


----------



## PETESNAKE

Can anyone attend show, how much to get in


----------



## JamesJ

Anyone can come along, but anyone over 16 will have to sign up as a member on the door to get in, its £3.50 for over 16s. £2 for 12-16s and under 12'2 are free.


----------



## PETESNAKE

look forward to that now


----------



## turpin's corner

On a slight off thread, can anyone recommend a B & B...?? I'd prefer to stay overnight (Sun) in Kidderminister if poss :hmm:


----------



## Exotics-Woman

wohic said:


> I will have some with me, unsure what to bring probably a few babys, a sub adult male, and possibly a couple of adult females.


 
will you have a stand at the show?? pm me as cannot keep up with the threads.


----------



## LauraandLee

Not long now :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## sazzle

anyone taking female supers to the show? if so how much


----------



## philbaines

is it maily reps up for trade or will there be decor too? im in need off so much for the anfibs


----------



## pollywog

philbaines said:


> is it maily reps up for trade or will there be decor too? im in need off so much for the anfibs


We will have a table full of natural decor; moss, pods, leaves etc.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

Do we fill a form for a membership on the door when paying the entrance fee or do we have to fill one up before hand?

And if so, where do we get it from?

:2thumb:

Matt


----------



## KeepTheFaith

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Do we fill a form for a membership on the door when paying the entrance fee or do we have to fill one up before hand?
> 
> And if so, where do we get it from?
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Matt


Most of / all of the organisers are setting up now, Im 90% sure you will sign up, pay then enter in the centre. Will get the OH to confirm when they have finished ...


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> Most of / all of the organisers are setting up now, Im 90% sure you will sign up, pay then enter in the centre. Will get the OH to confirm when they have finished ...



Cheers matey!


----------



## KeepTheFaith

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Cheers matey!


No probs, everyone gets sexy neon green wristbands 2! But no rides to go on :bash: :lol2:


----------



## LauraandLee

:jump: not long now!!!!


----------



## seb1991

sooo close now, anyone have the name of a good breeder for some bearded dragons looking for one around 1 year old or less :2thumb:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> No probs, everyone gets sexy neon green wristbands 2! But no rides to go on :bash: :lol2:


:lol2:

I hope they're made from rubber and not snake skin!:gasp:

I'm really looking forward to it!

See you lot there!

:2thumb:

Matt


----------



## KeepTheFaith

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> :lol2:
> 
> I hope they're made from rubber and not snake skin!:gasp:
> 
> I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> See you lot there!
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Matt


LMAO!! Have already said we should all turn up in firs and snake skin boots for the APA and IAR! :lol2:


----------



## philbaines

is it not worth puttin the forms on here so we can print and fill in now,saves messing about tomorrow mornig filling in forms


----------



## KeepTheFaith

philbaines said:


> is it not worth puttin the forms on here so we can print and fill in now,saves messing about tomorrow mornig filling in forms


Could be, I will speak to the OH when she is back from setting up and im sure one of the organisers will give a response ...


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> LMAO!! Have already said we should all turn up in firs and snake skin boots for the APA and IAR! :lol2:


Not a bad idea mate!

Not a bad idea at all!

:lol2:


----------



## philbaines

just a idea...may save some time cos no doubt you will get crowds off people all trying to fill membership forms in all at once


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

philbaines said:


> just a idea...may save some time cos no doubt you will get crowds off people all trying to fill membership forms in all at once





philbaines said:


> is it not worth puttin the forms on here so we can print and fill in now,saves messing about tomorrow mornig filling in forms


I agree with you Phil mate!


----------



## amyloveys

very good idea, how does this work me because i am a member but have lost my membership number ?


----------



## SWMorelia

amyloveys said:


> very good idea, how does this work me because i am a member but have lost my membership number ?


Oooooo they might ban you as a lapsed member....:whistling2::Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## LauraandLee

:devil:OMG my printer isnt working is it ok to write down membership numbers


----------



## linda.t

LauraandLee said:


> :devil:OMG my printer isnt working is it ok to write down membership numbers


i've just wrote my number down on a piece of paper.


----------



## SWMorelia

LauraandLee said:


> :devil:OMG my printer isnt working is it ok to write down membership numbers


No you're banned as well....:whistling2:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I am joking...... All are welcome.


----------



## LauraandLee

linda.t said:


> i've just wrote my number down on a piece of paper.


 
Thanks :2thumb:

We have wrote our numbers down, must remember paper now :whip:


----------



## LauraandLee

SW-morelia said:


> No you're banned as well....:whistling2:
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I am joking...... All are welcome.


 

WE are coming anyway :lol2:


----------



## Josh-sama

Tomorrow AGH! Can't wait.


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Make sure everyone has a shower in the morning, We don't want a smelly hall :lol:


----------



## AZUK

Josh-sama said:


> Tomorrow AGH! Can't wait.


Pick you up at *8am* Josh. Will have the mice with me as well


----------



## LauraandLee

AZUK said:


> Pick you up at *8am* Josh. Will have the mice with me as well


 
Is that time your leaving from S.Wales!!!! :2thumb:


----------



## AZUK

LauraandLee said:


> Is that time your leaving from S.Wales!!!! :2thumb:


will take about 2 hrs, but I have a few things to do on route probably involving a little chef


----------



## LoveForLizards

We wont be there, the owl chick can't be left in the car, has nobody to look after her apart from us and is way too wacky to even think about carrying. :lol2:


----------



## excession

Really excited now about tomorrow! just lugged 4 big boxes down stairs ready to go in the car tomorrow morning and just got the display exo terra all set up and ready 

Should be good fun!!


----------



## Zak

Hall is pretty much set up guys. ARGH see you tomorrow. BTW 8 tables are now free, ring me 07590 718230 if you want last minute table.


----------



## oakelm

excession said:


> Really excited now about tomorrow! just lugged 4 big boxes down stairs ready to go in the car tomorrow morning and just got the display exo terra all set up and ready
> 
> Should be good fun!!


Getting excited myself, looking forward to some new additions :2thumb:


----------



## excession

You still got one aside for me Zak aye?  I got my chairs packed and everything now


----------



## Zak

excession said:


> You still got one aside for me Zak aye?  I got my chairs packed and everything now


Sure thing mate.


----------



## LauraandLee

any cash machines near, just incase need more money :whistling2:


----------



## philbaines

yer good question on the cash machines???


----------



## zoe6660

im getting up at 7am to leave around 8am maybe earlyer coz im not good with maps.


----------



## amyloveys

im up at six to get there for ten , wouldnt want to be late now !! (its only 3/4 hr away from me :whistling2


----------



## Zak

amyloveys said:


> im up at six to get there for ten , wouldnt want to be late now !! (its only 3/4 hr away from me :whistling2


There's numerous cash machines in the town which is all of 5 minutes walk away from the venue. Organiser will be able to direct you on the day if you need to find one.


----------



## JamesJ

Just got back from setting the hall up :2thumb:

Just to clear a few things up:

If you have a membership card printed out you wont need to register.

Unfortunatly we cant accept just a member number, so you will need to fill in the details and youll be issued a new card.

So everyone over 16 can prove they are a member of the society if need be.

All you need to fill in is your Name, DOB & Email address.

If we can find the spare bodys we will sent some people down the queue taking details and issuing cards before the doors open to aid a quicker entry.

We wont be doing a form that you can fill in before hand as mentioned above its not alot of info and with millions of pieces of paper some of it may get misplaced and we need the registration information for records.

Hope this clears things up a bit :2thumb:

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow morning :no1:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

amyloveys said:


> im up at six to get there for ten , wouldnt want to be late now !! (its only 3/4 hr away from me :whistling2


I'm in Cleeve babes, so I'm closer! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## cornmorphs

now i know it opens at 11, i might not bother getting there until 10


----------



## sazzle

we're setting off at 8 to get there for 10... depends on if i drive or the OH lol

text me when you're there amy x


----------



## wohic

right i am off to bed, long drive and early start tomorrow.
take care and see you all there x

ps I have a huge leccy bill so please come and spend some money with me : victory:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

wohic said:


> right i am off to bed, long drive and early start tomorrow.
> take care and see you all there x
> 
> ps I have a huge leccy bill so please come and spend some money with me : victory:


Night Julia, Dont wake Simon up on the wrong side of the bed in the morning :whistling2:


----------



## JamesJ

wohic said:


> ps I have a huge leccy bill so please come and spend some money with me : victory:


I can help if those female cresties make an apperance lol :Na_Na_Na_Na: can you tell what im after at the show :whistling2:

See you bright and breezy!


----------



## Kev132

sazzle said:


> we're setting off at 8 to get there for 10... depends on if i drive or the OH lol
> 
> text me when you're there amy x


We left at 4.05, and got to the campsite at 5.30, which is abotu 10 mins PAST the show/safari !!!! what yaz messing about at with your 2 hours ya sissies !!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## pollywog

I've just this minute had an email from someone saying the council have just pulled the plug at the very last moment and the show is now cancelled. What's going on?


----------



## wolves121121

pollywog said:


> I've just this minute had an email from someone saying the council have just pulled the plug at the very last moment and the show is now cancelled. What's going on?


 
ignore it the show is 100% ON


----------



## sazzle

Kev132 said:


> We left at 4.05, and got to the campsite at 5.30, which is abotu 10 mins PAST the show/safari !!!! what yaz messing about at with your 2 hours ya sissies !!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



sssssssssssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh i wanna get there early  x


----------



## pollywog

wolves121121 said:


> ignore it the show is 100% ON


Obviously AR trying to throw another spanner in the works as it's been sent to all the exhibitors.


----------



## wolves121121

pollywog said:


> Obviously AR trying to throw another spanner in the works as it's been sent to all the exhibitors.


 
yep the c**ts hacked the email account


----------



## KeepTheFaith

wolves121121 said:


> yep the c**ts hacked the email account


I cant get over it! How low will some people stoop!!

My table aligning isn't going to waste!! Tis perfect!


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

This is their address!

Animal Protection Agency
Brighton Media Centre
68 Middle Street
Brighton
BN1 1AL 
Phone: +44 (0)1273 674253
Fax: +44 (0)1273 674927
Email: [email protected]
Web: Animal Protection Agency


We all know how bad snake poo smells like!


They might like to find out how it smells smeared all over toilet paper!:devil:


----------



## JamesJ

Hey guys,

As far as I am/was aware im the only person with the details to log into the WMRS email account, and to be perfectly honest I cant remember the password I set for it in windows live, yet alone someone being able to hack it! As stated by the other comittiee members the shows 100% going ahead, please spread the word, we cant have the show fail after all we are less than 11 hours away!

Hana


----------



## turpin's corner

James_and_Hana said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> As far as I am/was aware im the only person with the details to log into the WMRS email account, and to be perfectly honest I cant remember the password I set for it in windows live, yet alone someone being able to hack it! As stated by the other comittiee members the shows 100% going ahead, please spread the word, we cant have the show fail after all we are less than 11 hours away!
> 
> Hana


 
As long as the expo is 100% then come on all you RFUK user's....!! Turn up and make this event something special and show those that have gone through the pains of setting this up that we are proud owners.....!!

Kidderminster 2009 here we come....!! : victory:


----------



## SNAKEWISPERA

Just a thought, if they turn up there..
No one have a go, We can have a debate.... Makes us look alot more civilized...

No one wants a Punch up........ But if there is gonna be one make sure I got my camera ready!


----------



## wolves121121

the show is on see you all there


----------



## Jomel

Tell you what, we're really looking forward to this!
I'm like a big bloody kid, really excited, couldn't sleep, been up since 6 :lol2:

See you all there, hope all have a great day!!!!!!

Paul


----------



## amyloveys

i been up since six too, been rushing my oh around like anything too !


----------



## amyloveys

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> This is their address!
> 
> Animal Protection Agency
> Brighton Media Centre
> 68 Middle Street
> Brighton
> BN1 1AL
> Phone: +44 (0)1273 674253
> Fax: +44 (0)1273 674927
> Email: [email protected]
> Web: Animal Protection Agency
> 
> 
> We all know how bad snake poo smells like!
> 
> 
> They might like to find out how it smells smeared all over toilet paper!:devil:


 
hmmmm corn pooh does smell as does the rat the royal didnt eat last night


----------



## dre88

*thought it was all ova*

ha i thought it was all ova last nigt wen i seen was cancelled agen ive jus got up after a few hours sleep cant wait me girlfreind thinks im a geek told her to shut it lol see you all there.


----------



## 9Red

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Just a thought, if they turn up there.. No one have a go, We can have a debate.... Makes us look alot more civilized...
> 
> No one wants a Punch up........ But if there is gonna be one make sure I got my camera ready!


 
I agree completely - let's not aggrivate the situation by winding these people up and giving them an extra reason to try to sabbotage these types of events in the future. 

At the end of the day, these people are animal lovers who have been brainwashed by a handful of closed-minded extreamists into believeing that the animals at todays show will be wild-caught, abused and neglected. Lets' help them to undertstand that this isn't the case. 

My advice today if you are approached by a protester is to smile, be welcoming and friendly, listen to their point of view and then calmly discuss their grievences with them, explaining that none of the animals at the show are wild caught and all are happy and healthy. Once they see with their own eyes that we are not vile animal abusers, and are dedicated to providing correct husbandry and care for these animals, they may start to realise they've been mislead by those higher up in the organisation.


----------



## sazzle

whooooooooop.. the OH is still in bed which gives me chance to feed everything and make space for new arrivals haha x


----------



## Hoolibugs

I've just received this - 



> Dear Council Members
> 
> 
> Further to our earlier email below, we write to advise you that the organisers and stallholders of the above event have now been informed by the Council that animal trading WILL NOW BE PERMITTED on Sunday.
> 
> 
> We have spent the previous two days praising the Council in the local media for the responsible action it took to disallow animal trading at the event. We were dismayed, therefore, to learn yesterday afternoon that advice to the contrary has been given to organisers and stallholders, and that this work has now been undone.
> 
> 
> Yesterday, our undercover investigator, who was gathering evidence prior to the event, was informed by several stallholders that a Licensing Officer had advised that they could sell animals on the day. I personally called the Licensing Officer concerned to be told that the council's position remained the same. Shortly after that, our investigator then contacted the same Officer, whilst posing as a stallholder, and was told that animal selling could legitimately take place. A transcript of the recorded conversation can be made available to any Members who would like to view it.
> 
> 
> To remind Members, the Pet Animals Act 1951 states that:
> 
> 
> "If any person carries on a business of selling animals as pets in any part of a street or a public place, or at a stall or barrow in a market, he shall be guilty of an offence."
> 
> 
> The Licensing Officer in question suggested that if members of the public became temporary members of the society on the door then animals could be legitimately sold to these temporary members. This particular 'device' has been employed in the past by event organisers who have sought to claim that their events are member-only private events and therefore the venue is not a public place. This matter was recently clarified via a Judicial Review (please see attached judgement). The High Court ruled that these types of events, which comprise a concourse of buyers and sellers, can be defined as markets. Therefore, whether or not the event is defined as a public place, the activity that takes place at the event means that it is, in any case, a market and is prohibited under the above clause. This issue, therefore, should no longer be subject to misinterpretation.
> 
> 
> Serious questions need to be asked about why the Officer in question gave out inaccurate and out-dated advice that was also counter to the Council's formal position. The Officer failed at any point in the conversation to inform the breeder of the Council's clearly stated position ie. 'that under no circumstances can any trade or exchange of animals take place.'
> 
> 
> The Council's formal advice had been given based on evidence that the event would be attended primarily by established commercial traders who had already mis-represented themselves as private hobbyist keepers. However, it is almost certainly the case that, based on the erroneous advice from the Licensing Officer, organisers have not informed stallholders that animal selling is disallowed. The organisers have assured the Council that they will not break the law but this same organisation has also attempted to convince the Council that the commercially orientated market is actually a private meeting of hobbyists!
> 
> 
> The Council, as owner of the property at which the event is to take place, would be an accessory to each illegal transaction that takes place on Sunday. However, there is still time to take measures to prevent countless breaches of the Pet Animals Act at the event and resolve the confusion that has been now been created. We suggest that the following urgent, remedial action be taken:
> 
> 
> 1) A note be issued to the organiser, which reinstates the previous position 'that under no circumstances can any trade or exchange of animals take place' but goes further to clarify that, in light of a further review of recent case law, no sales will be allowed to so-called temporary club members.
> 
> 
> 2) The note should inform organisers that there will be a council enforcement presence on the day and that notices will be posted around the venue or circulated to stallholders to remind them that no animal selling may take place.
> 
> 
> We would be very grateful if you would use your influence to ensure that this urgent action is taken.
> 
> 
> We look forward to hearing from you.
> 
> 
> With regards
> 
> 
> Elaine Toland MRSPH
> Director
> ____________
> 
> Begin forwarded message:
> ****
> 
> Please see the following note sent to Marcus Hart and Linda Collis, which requires no further explanation.
> 
> 
> Thank you for the interest that many of you have taken in this issue.
> 
> 
> With regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine Toland MRSPH
> __________________
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Begin forwarded message:
> *******
> 
> Dear Marcus
> 
> 
> Thank you for your call and for your prompt action regarding the proposed reptile market.
> 
> 
> We're very pleased that the Council has elected to inform the organisers that any trade or exchange of animals at the event will not be permitted. On this basis the event is unlikely to proceed - especially if the organisers are forewarned that the event will be monitored.
> 
> 
> Thank you, and Linda Collis, once again for re-visiting this issue and for the action you have taken to uphold the law and protect animal welfare.
> 
> 
> With regards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaine Toland MRSPH
> Director


I have replied stating that if the animals were cruelly treated then no-one would attend and that sellers always speak to people before to make sure that people know how to care for animals. It really pisses me off - FFS my locval dog pound will rehome a og to anyone who stumps up £70 (one dog - a big GSD - who was due to go to a family with kids ripped off half my face - so glad it was me and not a 2 year old) why can't these twitheads concentrate onm animals that are actually in distress like this pound? Or the hundreds of thousands of animals oin the other pounds that will be PTS? Or the people who buy and sell just to make a quick buck and don't give a feck for animal welfare?

I've been to hundreds of these shows in my life and I have _never_ just bveen sold an animal - people have always talked to me first to make sure I know how to care for it!

Bloody idjits. 


Best course of action IMHO if there are any activists there is to throw back info at them - the RSPCA's failings, ask them what about the 70+ dogs that will be PTS today for no reason other than that they are unwanted, vivisection, animal testing, ask why they are hassling the shows where animals are looked after rather than hassling people who are actually causing animals harm.


----------



## LauraandLee

We are leaving in a hr :2thumb: c u all later!!!!


----------



## oakelm

Lets make it a good first west mids show, make it a real nothing bad to report about for the anti's. Kill them with kindness and all that.

Im just about awake and looking forward to it. I wonder what will end up coming home with me this time :whistling2:


----------



## saki

amyloveys said:


> i been up since six too, been rushing my oh around like anything too !


amy!!!.....

you will be happy to know i am up and awake!!! lol, couldnt sleep either!

gunna wake mike up in a sec, bringing him to yours to keep dave company whilst we're gone

oh :censor:!!! we need diet coke and marshmallows!!!!


----------



## toxic

Im going to be leaving with in the next hour with any luck.

How will we tell who is who lmao


----------



## farnell182

wahey leaving inabit : victory::2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics

not been to bed lol, i will be wearing a black bench top (has bench on the back top left), front has abit of random thing on, near the bottom that is white and pink. 
Also having jeans. Leaving soon, see you all there.


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

SNAKEWISPERA said:


> Just a thought, if they turn up there..
> No one have a go, We can have a debate.... Makes us look alot more civilized...
> 
> No one wants a Punch up........ But if there is gonna be one make sure I got my camera ready!





9Red said:


> I agree completely - let's not aggrivate the situation by winding these people up and giving them an extra reason to try to sabbotage these types of events in the future.
> 
> At the end of the day, these people are animal lovers who have been brainwashed by a handful of closed-minded extreamists into believeing that the animals at todays show will be wild-caught, abused and neglected. Lets' help them to undertstand that this isn't the case.
> 
> My advice today if you are approached by a protester is to smile, be welcoming and friendly, listen to their point of view and then calmly discuss their grievences with them, explaining that none of the animals at the show are wild caught and all are happy and healthy. Once they see with their own eyes that we are not vile animal abusers, and are dedicated to providing correct husbandry and care for these animals, they may start to realise they've been mislead by those higher up in the organisation.



*I totally agree with the above 2!

If they get a little shouty, and you feel like saying something, let them look like agressive brainless monkeys (which they are) by saying it in a polite and civil manner.

Then get Joel to take a picture of you kicking them in the nuts!:lol2:
*


----------



## Captainmatt29

Well were going to be leaving soon to pic people up, today is going to be so good and yet so wrong too lol....

Let's kick ass and get our names in the paper for protecting the "market" haha


----------



## kirsten

yay!! it's today!! whoop whoop.

i'm leaving soon, thought it was closer to me, but just found out it's 50 mins away, so leaving about nowish, lol. droppin leo's off, and have a browse for fun.

blue vest top, short blonde hair, blue jeans, black glittery star belt, and brown sketchers, if anyone is interested and knowing which herp geek i am out of the throng.


----------



## Blackecho

Good luck you lot, will expect photos later!


----------



## toxic

I'm maybe 2 min a way I got shaved head gray sweet pants on aka jogers on and a white t shirt with green tree on it ps I'm there now lol


----------



## toxic

[url=http://media.photobucket.com/image//mobboss/2009-08-09105329.jpg]Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket[/ur
http://mobmg.photobucket.com/albums/v31/mobboss/2009-08-09105329.jpg


----------



## kettykev

Just got back with 3 fire salamanders and a sand boa, good location and a fantastic turn out, the queue went for miles.Lots of Corns,Royals and Leopard geckos but quite a few other species as well. Congratulations to the organisers :no1:


----------



## thecricketkiller

*thanks guys*

big thanks to everybody who made this possible!:notworthy:

i had a great time!


----------



## kirsten

kettykev said:


> Just got back with 3 fire salamanders and a sand boa, good location and a fantastic turn out, the queue went for miles.Lots of Corns,Royals and Leopard geckos but quite a few other species as well. Congratulations to the organisers :no1:


 
i was surprised there weren't more cresites, lol. anyone else see the guy who had just the 5 monitors!! he had one with an awesome price tag of £1100!!!!

had to drag myself away from a baby standings day gecko, lol.


----------



## Josh-sama

kirsten said:


> i was surprised there weren't more cresites, lol. anyone else see the guy who had just the 5 monitors!! he had one with an awesome price tag of £1100!!!!
> 
> had to drag myself away from a baby standings day gecko, lol.


Was that CaptiveBred with the Mountain Monitors? He had a tonne of cresties! Metamorphosis table was great.


----------



## RORCOV

Thoroughly enjoyed it - credit to the organisers -well done.

I went for a spider royal.. didn't get one... but got a mohave & two normal instead!... oh, and two map turtles! :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## philbaines

where was DR simon towsends table?


----------



## Labtechlesley

Thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. Show was very well organised - most impressed. Thanks to all who made it possible.


----------



## wazdav

Had great day - spent too much though again!!


----------



## sazzle

what a great day... well organised... big thanks to everyone  was good to meet nuttybabes too  there was so much i wanted but the oh made sure i behaved lol x


----------



## toxic

It was a great day well organised showed rodbaston up for being able to move so big thanks to everyone that got it up and running.

I was disappointed that there was only 2 stalls with frogs. As I was under the impression that there was going to be like 5 stalls there. Other then that cracking day

I only come a way with a heat gun but cracking bit of kit to get the temp's with


----------



## Straight-Up

Anyone got some photos  

What T's were there ?


----------



## genghis55

this was my first show and i loved it, spend a little more than planed but i got a pastel royal and a tiger beardie.:2thumb:


----------



## wazdav

Straight-Up said:


> Anyone got some photos
> 
> What T's were there ?


Photography wasnt allowed inside although a few pics were taken so may be posted. Wasnt a big range of T's - few adult Blondii, smithii, rosea etc.. but a few s/lings of baboon species and Brachy's. Some nice mantids though but i was hoping there would have been some true spiders but was mainly a retile show but great day and just wish id more cash & room!! Fantastic cresties for sale as well as a beautiful Rainbow Boa i wanted


----------



## Josh-sama

wazdav said:


> Photography wasnt allowed inside although a few pics were taken so may be posted. Wasnt a big range of T's - few adult Blondii, smithii, rosea etc.. but a few s/lings of baboon species and Brachy's. Some nice mantids though but i was hoping there would have been some true spiders but was mainly a retile show but great day and just wish id more cash & room!! Fantastic cresties for sale as well as a beautiful Rainbow Boa i wanted


There were some Funnel Webs, that's all I saw of True spids.


----------



## KJ Exotics

I thought the show was great, there was a few photos taken one of the exhibiters had a camera and every time i seen him he was taking photos, (anyone know who it was, so i can see the pics when and if they go up).


----------



## AZUK

*Excellent* Show, well organised, great venue = *Full marks*
nice to see some old and new faces too.
well done to everyone concerned. :no1:


----------



## Fill

AZUK said:


> *Excellent* Show, well organised, great venue = *Full marks*
> nice to see some old and new faces too.
> well done to everyone concerned. :no1:


Sounds like I should have gone after all!


----------



## LauraandLee

We had a great time - excellent turn out queue was huge!!!!
Well Done to everyone invloved : victory:

We got a stunning baby beardie from KKChamealons :flrt:


Looking forward to next yr!!!!!


----------



## spirit975

Definitely one of the best shows i`ve been to for variety, organisation and venue...had a brilliant day and bought a couple of nice corns!:flrt:
Can`t believe how busy it was, the queue went for miles when i arrived at 10.45 and people were still lining the kerb at 2pm..excellent turnout!

Well done everyone! Can`t wait til next year!:2thumb:


----------



## grannykins

Brilliant first Kiddy show. The end of the queue was just about done as we were leaving at half one! We arrived at 11 and it took about 40 mins to get in, presumably as we all had to sign in for this one. We were expecting that though, so no grumbles. Hopefully the sucess of this one will make it an annual event :2thumb:


----------



## blackjohnzx6

*wmr expo*

congrats to all the organisers excellant turnout can only get bigger and better and its right on my door step:flrt:


----------



## Jaymond

Show was AMAZING!!! I brought a crestie and a royal, shouldn't have but it's my birthday on the 20th so I treated myself! lol 

Well done to everyone who organised it, can't wait for next year!!!

Can't beleive the que though! it was huge!!! couldn't beleive that many people came!

Thanks again!!


----------



## Pono

It was my first show today and i had a great time. It is my birthday today, so managed to pursuade my parents to take me, and they really enjoyed it too. Well done to all the organisers, and i hope there is another one in the near future!

Ed :notworthy:


----------



## Dom1991

This was my first show and couldn't stay for too long but from what I saw it was a brilliant expo, good selection of herps and going from the animals I saw, not too expensive either, quite a few gargs their but tiny budget stopped me from getting any so ended up with 2 cresties instead, well chuffed with them :2thumb:. Didn't meet anyone with leaving early but I'm glad I got there when I did, queue was bloody massive even at 12 when I left.

Overall, great expo, got high expectations for next year now so congrats to Zak and everyone else on an excellent "exbo" :whistling2: lol


----------



## Mcstealth

Excellent show, well done to all the organisers.

good venue, nice to have large aisles so you could move away from the tables, and the kids didn't get knocked about.

good variety of animals, not just endless amounts of leos.

Got a pair of hoggies, and my daughter (5) got her first snake, a little amel corn, she has named rosie.

once again thanks to all those involved, lets hope its an annual thing.


----------



## SWMorelia

KJ Exotics said:


> I thought the show was great, there was a few photos taken one of the exhibiters had a camera and every time i seen him he was taking photos, (anyone know who it was, so i can see the pics when and if they go up).


That was possibly Simon (Kato) or Joel (Snakewispera)
They ended up being the official photographers for the day.....
I'll get Joel to start uploading the pics ASAP....


----------



## bladeblaster

great show, great to meet SW-Morelia and Snakewhispera : victory:


----------



## marcgroovyge

AZUK said:


> *Excellent* Show, well organised, great venue = *Full marks*
> nice to see some old and new faces too.
> well done to everyone concerned. :no1:



I saw you but you didnt see me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Josh-sama

bladeblaster said:


> great show, great to meet SW-Morelia and Snakewhispera : victory:


Ah, didn't know you were there. Wouldn't have minded meeting you. :gasp:


----------



## marcgroovyge

Though I had to queue for nearly an hour it was a really good day out. Good to see Amy, Ash, Incrisis, Saki, Wohic and some others who I currently cannot remember :whistling2:


----------



## andy123

congratulations to WMRS for such a great show:no1: enjoyed ourselves apart from queueing lol, but apart from that, great range of animals in all ages and sexes, and very well organised nice to have a show where it wasnt so pushy:2thumb: we came away with just 1 of the 3 things we went for but knew we might not get the 2 we wanted but hey thats life:devil: i must also say i was glad to see some other things not just corns,royals and beardys


----------



## incrisis

Was a really good day.

We got there at 10:20, hardly anyone about, mainly just the sellers, so decided to go get a coffee somewhere....

Wandered around the twon centre, which was mainly shut, and eventually had to ask someone where a McDonalds or similar was...

Just my luck that the person I asked was new to the area!

Found McDonalds, had a coffee and some food, got back to the show ......

The queue was HUGE!.... going for a coffee was a bad idea.

Got ourselves a really nice female bearded off Where Dragons Dwell, and a lump of bamboo root.

Was great to meet to meet everyone, and some more forummers.


----------



## marcgroovyge

incrisis said:


> Was great to meet to meet everyone, and some more forummers.


You have a REALLY stronger bristol accent :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## incrisis

marcgroovyge said:


> You have a REALLY stronger bristol accent :Na_Na_Na_Na:


It isn't Bristolian, it is Zumerzet .... similar to Bristolian, but not so many r's :lol2:


----------



## marcgroovyge

incrisis said:


> It isn't Bristolian, it is Zumerzet .... similar to Bristolian, but not so many r's :lol2:


Its properrrrrrrrrrrrrrr strong! :lol2:


----------



## AZUK

marcgroovyge said:


> I saw you but you didnt see me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


you should have introduced your self, I am not that scary looking am I ?


----------



## marcgroovyge

AZUK said:


> you should have introduced your self, I am not that scary looking am I ?


I was going to but was to busy running the other way :lol2:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

Well done to you all, brilliant show!

Best stall (for me that is)

SW Morelia!

:no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:

Matt


----------



## SWMorelia

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Well done to you all, brilliant show!
> 
> Best stall (for me that is)
> 
> SW Morelia!
> 
> :no1::no1::no1::no1::no1:
> 
> Matt


:blush: Thank you, Matt..


----------



## Captainmatt29

I really enjoyed it top marks, i saw:

Ashmashmash
TinaB
Monkfish
Byglady
wohic
incrisis
horsefield
KJ Exotics
Sarah-Jayne
Marcgroovyge
Amloveys
Saki
forgottenentity
nuttybabez
animalstory
pollywog
ashmashmash's friend forgot his name lol
animalzone
Jurrasik and cathlene?
cornmorphs
ringo

And there are more im sure


----------



## excession

was a great day, well organised.

Was good to see every one


----------



## AshMashMash

messengermatt said:


> I really enjoyed it top marks, i saw:
> 
> Ashmashmash





marcgroovyge said:


> Good to see Amy, Ash,


Damn right 

Nice to meet you both 

People I met at this show who I _hadn't_ met before were:

VoodooWitchDoctor
Snickers
Tom Bellamy
Marcgroovyage
Messengermatt
Cornmorphs
Mirf
Sarah-jane
Scott (Captivebred)
Zak
Tina b. 
Linda.t

Nice to meet all!  Also bought my self a new scorp, couldn't resist :blush:


----------



## KJ Exotics

And i even think i spoke to ashmashmash just didnt say who i was lol


----------



## AshMashMash

KJ Exotics said:


> And i even think i spoke to ashmashmash just didnt say who i was lol


You did? :gasp: When/about what? What do you look like? :lol2:


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

AshMashMash said:


> Damn right
> 
> Nice to meet you both
> 
> People I met at this show who I _hadn't_ met before were:
> 
> VoodooWitchDoctor
> Snickers
> Tom Bellamy
> Marcgroovyage
> Messengermatt
> Cornmorphs
> Mirf
> Sarah-jane
> Scott (Captivebred)
> Zak
> Tina b.
> Linda.t
> 
> Nice to meet all!  Also bought my self a new scorp, couldn't resist :blush:



Was a pleasure to meet you too matey, although it was a quick shake of the hands!
I had the diamond on my mind bud, but you seemed a good lad to me Ash!

: victory:

Matt


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

Me & my mates had a great day out so thanks guys!! Can't wait for next year. My bank manager may have to have stern words with you before then though.......

Got there about 12.30, saw the size of the que, went to the pub, went back half hour later & que was down to about 20 people :2thumb:

Loved it. Really ace, got everything I went for & more. As well as some bits of kit like hides & wot-not I now have a beautiful Crestie, & a lovely sweet tiny White's Tree Frog - I thought there'd be more amphib sellers there, but those I saw had some beautiful stock :mf_dribble: I came within a whisper of getting a Yemen Cham too, but decided it wasn't worth my Mother removing my head when she saw it.

I also bought one of those infa-red thermometer thingys, from the guy who was just selling those for a fiver. Not used it for my reps yet but I have discovered that a pint of Strongbow from Weatherspoons is 8C warmer than a pint of Guinness from there :hmm:

Roll on next year! :notworthy::jump::thumb:

BTW: Did any Anti's actually make an apperance?


----------



## AshMashMash

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> Was a pleasure to meet you too matey, although it was a quick shake of the hands!
> I had the diamond on my mind bud, but you seemed a good lad to me Ash!
> 
> : victory:
> 
> Matt


Brief's the way to do it  :lol2: I was on the scour for Akua Ku Nola to say hi to him again  You seemed nice too, I hear Joel made you buy one?


----------



## Zak

Just back from post show pub celebration. Guys i cannot thankyou and the breeders enough for making the event what it was, which in my opinion was bloody brilliant. It may have been the most stressful week of my life buts it been worth it, plus the fact ive got some new additions (thanks to Merseyside Morphs for the gorgeous sand boa and Laurie at Select Reptiles for the most stunning Savu Island python).

We realise whole queue thing was a bit of an arse but we tried to get through people as fast we could. At one point there was 8 of us on the door. Im sure we can learn for next year on how to improve things. Although alot of breeders did say the steadyflow of people meant chatting to customers was much easier and there wasn't the 3 deep scramble to get stuff.

Next year can only get bigger and better and i think we really did show the anti's how truly dedicated and passionate the hobby is plus it was pretty nice to put faces to names.

So for my next stunt, who fancies a Scottish show?


----------



## VoodooWitchDoctor

AshMashMash said:


> Brief's the way to do it  :lol2: I was on the scour for Akua Ku Nola to say hi to him again  You seemed nice too, I hear Joel made you buy one?



He threatened to beat me up mate!

So I had to buy it!

:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

VoodooWitchDoctor said:


> He threatened to beat me up mate!
> 
> So I had to buy it!
> 
> :lol2:


Haha, he dragged me over, I resisted


----------



## JamesJ

We had such a great turn out today, we are all chuffed, met a fair amount of forum members we hadnt seen before. We had a proffesional photographer who's giving us pics on disk so ill upload when we get them though it might be a few days :2thumb:


----------



## tesse.t

Congrats to the organisers, was a great show and really well put together 

Spent a bit too much (as usual!) but found everything i was after and more 

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## JamesJ

We pre-booked 2 corns, and came home with 3 corns, 2 milks, 1 royal and 2 cresties :lol2:


----------



## Mirf

I had a great day. I managed to get myself a pair of Kenyan sand boa's which have been on my wish list for a while and a glass viv which I picked up for under a tenner (lunch for my oh and his daughter cost a damn sight more than that!). Met up with lots of folk, old and new and generally had a really enjoyable dasy. 

Lovely to see incy again and I cannot believe how sweet Ash looks in real life.....I had to resist the urge to pinch his cheeks:lol2:


----------



## VikkiGT4

fantabulous show!!! had a really great day

came home with gorgeous baby Burm double het albino and granite - absolutely stunning (and I didn't even go with the intention of buying anything) lol


----------



## AshMashMash

Mirf said:


> Lovely to see incy again and I cannot believe how sweet Ash looks in real life.....I had to resist the urge to pinch his cheeks:lol2:


Hahahahah, why thank you :blush: Nice to meet you Mirf! : victory:


----------



## Josh-sama

Am slightly dissapointed I didn't get to speak to many of you lot. Only a few. :O Always next year


----------



## Mirf

AshMashMash said:


> Hahahahah, why thank you :blush: Nice to meet you Mirf! : victory:


If I hadn't thought that an old woman making a sudden grab for your cheeks would have scared you to death, I would have you know!!:lol2:


----------



## AshMashMash

Mirf said:


> If I hadn't thought that an old woman making a sudden grab for your cheeks would have scared you to death, I would have you know!!:lol2:


Tbh, it wouldn't be the first :lol2:


----------



## SWMorelia

Josh-sama said:


> Am slightly dissapointed I didn't get to speak to many of you lot. Only a few. :O Always next year


I didn't realise that was you and AZUK ..... Joel only told me after you had left....
I think I may of had my hands full of pissy Boa when you were there... LOL
How much stuff did he make you carry in the end???


----------



## Josh-sama

SW-morelia said:


> I didn't realise that was you and AZUK ..... Joel only told me after you had left....
> I think I may of had my hands full of pissy Boa when you were there... LOL
> How much stuff did he make you carry in the end???


Uhm.. We went out to the car and it down, then 2 snakes. One which was mine though ahah. :lol2:


----------



## Mirf

AshMashMash said:


> Tbh, it wouldn't be the first :lol2:


I can believe it!:roll2:


----------



## Hoolibugs

Mirf said:


> If I hadn't thought that an old woman making a sudden grab for your cheeks would have scared you to death, I would have you know!!:lol2:


Saying nowt  

Those little ones bitten you yet? :whistling2:

I saw Smirfy, bought a corn male off of someone who *may* have been Cornmorphs (male '07 snow for cheeky price?) but didn't speak to many people as I only knew a handful there!


----------



## marcgroovyge

does anyone know who the guy who sold the infared things was?
I decided i wanted one on the way home and want to see if he can send one out to me


----------



## CoinOperatedGirl

INFRARED DIGITAL TEMPERATURE MEASURING DEVICE ?(MH1Thermometer)?

That's the site on the business card I got with my thermo. It's fun to play with, seeing who's got the coldest pint :whistling2:


----------



## Mirf

Sarah-Louise Darwin said:


> Saying nowt
> 
> Those little ones bitten you yet? :whistling2:
> 
> I saw Smirfy, bought a corn male off of someone who *may* have been Cornmorphs (male '07 snow for cheeky price?) but didn't speak to many people as I only knew a handful there!


The female attempted to attack me when I got home, but I managed to fend her off with the dining room chair!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## marcgroovyge

CoinOperatedGirl said:


> INFRARED DIGITAL TEMPERATURE MEASURING DEVICE ?(MH1Thermometer)?
> 
> That's the site on the business card I got with my thermo. It's fun to play with, seeing who's got the coldest pint :whistling2:


Found it on ebay :whistling2:


----------



## Captainmatt29

its funny how they managed to go quiet and post nothing about the show


----------



## charlottej1983

messengermatt said:


> its funny how they managed to go quiet and post nothing about the show



they reckon they have there evidence..... just a waiting game now!!


----------



## Jay-Jay

Have you seen this rubbish:-

International Animal Rescue : News: Investigators report large-scale suffering at reptile market


----------



## KeepTheFaith

Jay-Jay said:


> Have you seen this rubbish:-
> 
> International Animal Rescue : News: Investigators report large-scale suffering at reptile market


 
What a load of RUUUBBIISSHH!! Elain BELLend needs to get laid!! :lol2:


----------



## Craigbaines

"it seemed inconceivable that the traders themselves were in a position to offer reliable advice on animal care!"

Oooh, what a bunch of twats haha. Next year you should find a way to work out who's there "agents" posing as customers haha.


----------



## KeepTheFaith

craigbaines said:


> "it seemed inconceivable that the traders themselves were in a position to offer reliable advice on animal care!"
> 
> Oooh, what a bunch of twats haha. Next year you should find a way to work out who's there "agents" posing as customers haha.


 
I can believe I didn't see them walk in, all I had to look for was genetalia hanging from there heads! :lol2:


----------



## Craigbaines

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> I can believe I didn't see them walk in, all I had to look for was genetalia hanging from there heads! :lol2:


Hahaha. I say we set up a fake event for next mounth, make sure NO members show up and just go their to hurl abuse at who ever does lol! ^^


----------



## KeepTheFaith

craigbaines said:


> Hahaha. I say we set up a fake event for next mounth, make sure NO members show up and just go their to hurl abuse at who ever does lol! ^^


 
What an Idea, shall we hold it at Auschwitz?? :lol2:


----------



## arkreptiles

Just read their report - someone really needs to get a grip on these guys, they are cleary ignorant and totally mis-informed. What they have printed can only be described as propaganda to advance their profile on what seems to us to be nothing more than a witch-hunt!

What they don't seem to realise is that we are on the same side!!!


----------



## Captainmatt29

Against IARs attempts to stop the sale of reptiles. | Facebook

Here is the group protest against their accusations


----------



## Captainmatt29

ASBO_Jag_Man said:


> I can believe I didn't see them walk in, all I had to look for was genetalia hanging from there heads! :lol2:


Haha i was looking for this too :lol2:


----------



## Craigbaines

arkreptiles said:


> What they don't seem to realise is that we are on the same side!!!


Well yeah, i know there was alot more advice and gudence avalible from the show than if i went and bought any type of animal from any type of shop. People there i imagine had been keeping / breeding rep's for years so how they can say 

"it seemed inconceivable that the traders themselves were in a position to offer reliable advice on animal care!"

i just dont get lol.


----------



## philbaines

Right guys we really need you to sign up for this..
I have spoke to IAR over this and whats been said is on that group...
please take 5 mins and sign up for it.


----------



## charlottej1983

philbaines said:


> Right guys we really need you to sign up for this..
> I have spoke to IAR over this and whats been said is on that group...
> please take 5 mins and sign up for it.


which group?


----------



## philbaines

Against IARs attempts to stop the sale of reptiles. | Facebook
that one there


----------



## JamesJ

Have joined up! Its time to all stick together and show them exactly what we do, and prove to them that what they accuse us of is not true!


----------



## Captainmatt29

James_and_Hana said:


> Have joined up! Its time to all stick together and show them exactly what we do, and prove to them that what they accuse us of is not true!


Whats yur name on there, will add you as an officer.


----------



## JamesJ

James Jenkins, will get Hana to join later when shes home!


----------



## Mirf

philbaines said:


> Against IARs attempts to stop the sale of reptiles. | Facebook
> that one there


I have joined also. these people are complete twerps. If they do have video footage they had better not show my step daughters face. If they do we _will_ be taking legal action against them as they were not given permission by us to do so.


----------



## Cleospudtanshi

hi all, went to the event on sunday (travelled all the way from hull - loooong day) and throroughly enjoyed myself. Cant believe these allegations are being made. 

Everyone we spoke to gave us sound advice and we purchased some livestock, who 3 days on, seem very happy and healthy. How can they claim the conditions that animals were being kept were unsuitable. Although i had never seen lizards being kept in plastic containers before (used for travelling only) it is extremely common for small snakes, spiders, amphibians to be housed in small plastic containers in pet shops all over the country. 

What annoyed me was the people just going for a family day out with the kids and coming away with all sorts. I'm not saying that they didnt know how to look after their new pets but i was not happy about their handling. We (my partner and i) were stood looking at the frogs (three or four stall from the door). A family of two adults and two kids were purchasing a frog, and had also purchased two beardies. The children were being handed the animals and happily opening the containers. We all know how busy it was and the parents were completely unaware what their five year olds were doing. However that was down to bad parenting not the event organisers.

The only gripe i do have is that no details were taken when we purchased the animals. I noticed that some stalls were, but the ones where we went didnt. All new establishments where have been for our dragons have taken details - do establishments make the choice to take details or should they have done this?

Overall i thoroughly enjoyed my day. It was the first Exp we've been to but i would deffinately be going to more.


----------



## arkreptiles

just joined facebook too - username arkreptiles, let's give em what for!!


----------



## Hoolibugs

Joined the FB group


----------



## Dom1991

I've joined the group as well : victory:


----------



## potter556

I've joined too, and the OH will do later on.


----------



## excession

Just popped my comments on the show on their excuss for an article.

:devil:


----------



## Hoolibugs

Whats the link to their site?


----------



## marcgroovyge

I have joined! About time we gave them what for!:bash:


----------



## Capucina

I have joined as well.

I do not go to show's, but understand from my daughter that that one was outstanding. Well run and organised.
She came home with two beautifull little Boa's that she has wanted for a long time. :flrt: 
She is one happy bunny.


----------



## Stumps

I didn't go to this show, but do go to shows and i have joined aswell.


----------



## turpin's corner

marcgroovyge said:


> I have joined! About time we gave them what for!:bash:


agreed.. So I've joined too..!!

:war:


----------



## jungleboy

I've added myself too.


----------



## Kev132

Im in... need to go about it propperly though, calling F**ckin to**ers, n F**ckin wan**rs doesnt hold up much of a argument or good image for ourselves...


----------



## marcgroovyge

Whooohooo theres been a hit back

The Wyre Forest Agenda


----------



## Mouki

i have joined the facebook group: victory: :devil:


----------



## cornmorphs

overall, it was a very decent show. a lot was done to make sure of that, mainly due to these people.
it was well orgainsed from start to finish.


----------



## philbaker76

cornmorphs said:


> overall, it was a very decent show. a lot was done to make sure of that, mainly due to these people.
> it was well orgainsed from start to finish.


Yeah, I second that mate! :2thumb:


----------



## Slashware

Is this going to happen agian?


----------



## mattsdragons

i hope it does!


----------



## JamesJ

We are unsure at the moment. The person who started the whole society has left the scene and apprently planning his own and has also apparently booked the same venue for a few occasions this year. So as of yet we are unsure of whether another one will happen this year.


----------



## repti hot boy

*The Show*

:2thumb::2thumb:Congrats on getting a show sorted local to me :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Zak

repti hot boy said:


> :2thumb::2thumb:Congrats on getting a show sorted local to me :2thumb::2thumb:


This thread is about last years show. For this years show see http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...46-creaks-breeders-meeting-5th-september.html


----------



## tarantulamatt

same im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo glad there a show near me : D


----------



## excession

Mods should lock the old show threads.

Causes all sorts of confusion when they are bumped back from the past.


----------

